# FFXIV benchmark & beta ( atiumdag.dll )



## Forevergogo (Aug 16, 2010)

I recently bought a rather pricey 'top of the line' gaming laptop for the intent of buying and plaing ffxiv. My brother got into the beta, I have his account information and tried to download and install it... but I get an error message when I open it:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	ffxivboot.exe
Application Version:	0.9.1.0
Application Timestamp:	4c24bc27
* Fault Module Name:	atiumdag.dll*
Fault Module Version:	8.14.10.716
Fault Module Timestamp:	4b2aa917

Seems my graphics card isn't all that hawt? :/

my specs:
(via the beta client)


-=-=-=-=-=-=- System Information -=-=-=-=-=-=-

Operating System	Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition 64bit (build 7600)
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 720 @ 1.60GHz
Number of Processors	Logical Core Count 8 Physical Core Count 4
BIOS	BIOS Date: 10/30/09 15:13:23 Ver: 08.00.10
Language	English (Regional Setting: English)
Physical Memory	8116.551MB
Virtual Memory	2047.875MB
Page File	16231.246MB
Storage	C:\ Hard Disk Drive Total Disk Space 446.227GB Free Disk Space 368.280GB
Storage	D:\ Hard Disk Drive Total Disk Space 232.879GB Free Disk Space 221.253GB
Storage	F:\ Hard Disk Drive Total Disk Space 232.879GB Free Disk Space 232.785GB
*DirectX Version	DirectX 11
Graphic Device(s)	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870*
+Device	\\.\DISPLAY1
+Chip	ATI display adapter (0x68A0)
+Maker	ATI Technologies Inc.
+Video Memory	1012.211 MB
+Shared Video Memory	3067.500 MB
+DAC Type	Internal DAC(400MHz)
+Display Mode	1600 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
+Driver	atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag.dll,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
+Driver Version	8.14.0010.0716
+Driver Date	12/17/2009 3:50:55 AM
+Driver Language	English
+Vertex Shader	3.0
+Pixel Shader	3.0
+Vertex Texture	Supported
Sound Device(s)	Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
+Device ID	{7CCDF26E-7087-4F07-ADA9-6200AF632E4B}
+Device Name	RTKVHD64.sys
+Driver Version	6.00.0001.5978
+Driver Language	English
+Driver Date	11/10/2009 7:15:45 AM
Sound Device(s)	Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
+Device ID	{B1CAF7B1-A8F8-48D7-9A9D-5528C16A3B48}
+Device Name	RTKVHD64.sys
+Driver Version	6.00.0001.5978
+Driver Language	English
+Driver Date	11/10/2009 7:15:45 AM
Input Device(s)	{6F1D2B60-D5A0-11CF-BFC7444553540000}
+Name	Mouse
+Notes	Axis 3 Button 5 Field of View 0
Input Device(s)	{6F1D2B61-D5A0-11CF-BFC7444553540000}
+Name	Keyboard
+Notes	Axis 0 Button 128 Field of View 0





The only thing I can think of is possibly uninstalling directx11 and finding a download for directx9.0c . . . but I'm not sure if that would do any good >_<

I've heard that FFXIV is having a lot of errors with ATI video cards, and with the release about a month away... I'm concerned that myself and other gamers who would like to play are going to be left out because of silly errors.


Things I've tried: 
1) Reinstalling both the Beta and the Benchmark test.
2) Restarting the laptop (many, many times.)
3) Reinstalling directx11
4) Installing DXSDK_JUN10



The error lies within some 'Atiumdag.dll' and I just can't figure out what I need to do to fix it.. 
Any and all help appreciated.
:4-dontkno


----------



## firefreet (Aug 20, 2010)

I got my alienware Mx17 in the mail 2 days after your post. I seemed to have the same problem as you with atiumdag.dll and from your specs and description of your laptop I'm going to guess you also have an alienware. If so this may help you. I found a solution on another forum, in this thread:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/gam...5-final-fantasy-xiv-benchmark-cant-run-6.html

I'm not sure how to make it a link but, you should be able to copy it to your address bar.

The post on that thread has a link to another thread on the same forum with the 10.7 Catalyst Mobility drivers (maybe different from the non Mobility Catalyst drivers on amd/ati website that supposedly support the mobilty cards, not sure but I used this link). It also has a list of know issues with said driver. Farther down on this thread is a link to a website that explains what the "workaround=true" is and how to do it. this should be that link:

http://alienwarem17x.wikia.com/wiki/Common_issues_&_resolution#Setting_up_ATi_Catalyst_Drivers

Workaround=trues is explained under the "setting up ati catalyst drivers" title just a short way down.

After having read all that and implimenting it last night, I was able to run the FFXIV benchmark. I did encounter one slight difference though. You are told to run the driversweeper program after allowing ati to unpack it's files. When I did this, driversweeper deleted that folder lol. This is not a big problem as you can just have the catalyst setup program unpack the files again just before you want to install them, however you still need to cancel out of the ati installer just after unpacking those files to do the workaround=true edit. My issue was this; When i canceled the installer, Windows 7 gives you an error message saying that the installer may not have installed correctly and it gives you two options. One "retry installation" and Two "the program installed correctly" ( I'm not sure of the exact wording but that should be the just of it ). Instead of choosing either option i believe i just closed the error window. Because of this i'm pretty sure that the installer program was still running in the background and the workaround=true edit did not take effect when i tried to rerun the installer, therefore i had to try everything all over. This time I chose the second option in the error message where it says "the program installed correctly" (or something like that ).

Those are my experiences trying to fix the atiumdag.dll driver problem I hope they help you and or anyone else with this problem.

Last but not least is a post on the first thread I mentioned slightly above the post that details our problem, which gives some instructions to allow you to run the bencmark in crossfire which i found makes me pretty content with my scores as i expect that by release or soon after crossfirex will be an option for the game.


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

its an issue with catalyst center most likely

please follow link to post
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/solved-ffxiv-benchmark-crashing-due-to-atiumdag-dll-500088.html


----------



## Exnigma (Aug 20, 2010)

Firefreet, THANK YOU.

I had a similar problem on a different system. I've been trying to get the benchmark to run now for a few days and couldn't find any good info on what the issue was. Just like Forevergogo, I was getting the APPCRASH on my new laptop (Lenovo i7 720QM, 4gb DDR3 sdRAM, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5730). Followed your advice/links and its running smooth now. ray:


----------



## Sco0by4life (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey firefreet can you tell me the specs on your M17x cause im looking into getting one also for FF14 and what was your bench scores if you dont mind thank you


----------



## Forevergogo (Aug 16, 2010)

I have an Asus- which is like an alienware but half the price. I don't remember what I did exactly, but yes, it was a catalyst driver error, and all I had to do was download and use C-C-C (ATI's Catalyst Control Center)

Wham-bam-thank-you-mam, it worked like a cinch, didn't even have to reboot.

FFXIV is running smooth, and is really the next gen MMO.. amazing graphics- but it doesn't seem ready for release.. I'll wait until they balance it out a bit more, still feels kinda rough.


----------



## firefreet (Aug 20, 2010)

Sco0by4life, sorry for the late reply. If you were still interested and for anyone else that was wondering.

My M17x has an intel core i7 q820 @1.73ghz w/ turbo boost up to ?something. 8 GB of RAM. Ati's mobility radeon 5870 crossfire w/ 1 GB of VRAM each GDDR5 @ 1000mhz. Screen size is 1440x900 (the lower definition option of the two offered) That should be the pertinent information. 

FFXIV benchmark scores look like this: on low I got 3397 on the laptop screen, and 3399 out by hdmi to my TV. on high, I only tested the tv since my laptop resolution is low for it. That only got me a score or 2005. I also tried the crossfire hack and these are those scores: low on laptop 4258, low on TV 4152. and high on TV was 3796. The crossfire scores make me happier, HOWEVER, at this point it doesn't actually look better with crossfire for me anyway. The most glaring point was during the falling star part of the benchmark where the character you chose at the begining fades in looking up in amazement. During this scene, crossfire currently flickers the two different layers back and forth pretty badly. I'm hoping this is something that will be fixed either with a application profile from ati for Catalyst or in some otherway. I'd hate to think i paid for the extra card, only to end up not using it. At this point supposedly ATI does have a profile, which i tried, but didn't seem to have any effect, and you can't be sure that the profiles are even actually installed. I read a thread regarding this on ATI's website where the ATI representative flat out said that after installing their profiles there will not be anything that confirms this in Catalyst and that Catalyst simply refers to the extra data as needed for each application specifically ( you just have to trust that it's not placebo, apparently lol )

As for people who do not have an M17x and do not need the extra work arounds to make install catalyst, I am happy for you. The problem with the M17x is that Catalyst from ATI's website will not recognize the video card, so will not install the drivers unless you do the workaround. On top of all this Dell made changes to the original vBIOS (video card BIOS) which causes crashes related to power ( battery use and sleep hibernate ) when used with the newer drivers (at least it seems this is the reason, from what i have read in other forums). I believe Dell is working on a beta verion of a new vBIOS that will not have these crashes and will work with the newer versions of drivers.( to be released soon I hope )

All that said, if you currently have a m17x and want to run the beta, go ahead and do what i recomended in my original post. After you tests reinstall the original video card drivers from dells website. ( not the 8.763 version they posted on 08/25/10 ). That is what I have done to avoid crashes. Alternately you can leave those drivers and make sure you stay on battery power and don't use sleep or hibernate, your choice. Like I said though, I am quite hopefull that these will soon all be problems of the past as i'm expecting the new vbios from Dell. I believe i was reading about this on the forum.notebookreview.com but i don't feel like finding the exact thread at the moment. 
Good luck to all.


----------



## bchernyha (Sep 25, 2010)

OK, after countless hours of research and multipule failed attemps at correcting my "FFXIV has stopped working" issue I have concluded that my 965 Express chipset family graphics driver will not support FFXIV. I have looked at the list of all the games it supports and FFXIV is not one of them ...... I'm currently running on a HP pavillion DR6000 and I meet all other system requirments to play the game.... is there anything that I can do do get the game to work or am I just screwed? Also, am I correct in saying that because I am on a laptop my graphics card is intergrated and I cannot buy a new one? Additionally is there anyway to switch my graphics driver from the 965 express chipset family to ATI 10.9?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Try reinstalling CCC, with these drivers.


----------



## bchernyha (Sep 25, 2010)

uhhhh.... did you even read my problem or did you just auto spam my question with links to a drivers scan and places to download ATI?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

bchernyha I'm not even talking to you, make your own thread if you want you want help don't take over someone else's. Plus you can't run this benchmark on a Intel 965 chipset and no you can't switch a Intel chipset to a ATI.


----------



## bchernyha (Sep 25, 2010)

ahhhh sorry.... thought it was the same problem...... didnt know I needed my own thread


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

The reason we do this is because you conditions are not the same as the other posters so... what might effect them wont affect you and vise versa.


----------

